# Can't download YouTubes to SD card



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello, I posted a version of this elsewhere but didn't get a reply. Maybe someone here can help. Thank you.

When I got my current phone, I told them I wanted 64 or 128 gb. Somehow I ended up with a 32 gb phone. Samsung Galaxy A11.

I started having storage problems because of it. This week I bought a 64 gb SD card. Apparently the SD card works fine, as I was able to transfer some music to it. There is still lots of room on the card.

Since I have YouTube Premium, I should be able to download videos to the SD card. I read the instructions several times. I downloaded (and re-downloaded) several exercise videos at the library, where I use the wifi. I also tried it at home with my mobile data. The videos always went to internal storage rather than the SD card.

The instructions were straightforward and easy to follow, but I wonder if I'm missing something.


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

In the 'Files' application on the iPhone, are you able to move the video files into the SD card umbrella folder?


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you, @Celtsincloset . It's Android, not iPhone. I don't see the video downloads in Internal Storage per se. 

Here's a screenshot from my YouTube "Background and downloads" setting. (The small amount of stuff on the SD card is music I transferred from Internal Storage.)


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

Not sure why it's not going in there; maybe there's a bug. Maybe try a YouTube app update, otherwise I would just move each video I've downloaded into the SD card. On the android there's a similar app, 'My Files', which allows you to move things in your phone's storage around.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks again. The app is updated. I have been trying to download individual YouTube videos to the SD card; that's what isn't working. The "My Files" on my phone doesn't show the YouTubes at all; the video names/thumbnails are only visible on YouTube itself (app or site).

I'll see if YouTube has a contact person who can help. I somehow doubt it.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Have you changed the default download drive in your browser?


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi @mia-me . Sorry, I don't know what you mean. In YouTube, I'm set for "Use SD Card."

I was able to "chat" with a YouTube employee. They assured me that if my settings are correct, and I'm using the app (not the site), the videos are going to the SD card. However, names/thumbnails will not be displayed in the SD card contents. Meanwhile, there is no icon or other indicator to show that the video is going to the SD card. So I guess I'll have to take their word for it.


----------



## CountZero (Sep 28, 2012)

@islandlight I also have YouTube Premium, and that's the way it works. The downloaded videos are only visible in the Youtube app (I guess for copyright reasons.) However even if you can't see the individual videos, you should be able to see the free space on your SD card gradually decrease as you download more videos.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

islandlight said:


> Thanks again. The app is updated. I have been trying to download individual YouTube videos to the SD card; that's what isn't working. The "My Files" on my phone doesn't show the YouTubes at all; the video names/thumbnails are only visible on YouTube itself (app or site).
> 
> I'll see if YouTube has a contact person who can help. I somehow doubt it.


This is intentionally done by YouTube Premium for copyright reasons. It's saved in an encrypted format and the videos are only accessible via the appropriate YouTube app. As mentioned, you should see your storage capacity decline on your SD card as you download more videos.


----------

